# I Believe I Found a Door Microswitch



## Old Dude GTI (Dec 25, 2007)

A moderator may want to inset this in the proper place. There are a few posts regarding replacing the "door open" microswitch on Mark IV models. There's mention of adapting a Radio Shack microswitch. I dug around on Vortex and found that a Burgess (Saia-Burgess, Johnson Controls) part number, V4NSUL, is probably the right one. I found a distributor, Allied, though JC, for under $10.00, plus shipping. Their number is 800-433-5700. They have almost 190 in stock. It's looks like the right color and has the red and blue leads. I still hope my problem is bad solder joints but I wanted a new switch, just in case. It should be a lot easier to swap out this switch than to make a Rad Shack one fit, even though it costs more. I'll try to post a picture after I receive it. I think the original switch is held in by melted plastic posts. Does anyone have a picture? Do you need to glue in the new switch and cover? Has anyone tried a drop or two of Gorilla glue?



_Modified by Old Dude GTI at 6:26 AM 1-4-2008_


----------



## MattRabbit (Mar 16, 2000)

*Re: I Believe I Found a Door Microswitch (Old Dude GTI)*

Definitely post pictures, as my drivers door always thinks it's closed. My passenger door has become intermittent, and probably needs to be resoldered.


----------



## Old Dude GTI (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: I Believe I Found a Door Microswitch (MattRabbit)*

Here's the mfr's. data: http://www.saia-burgessusa.com...N.pdf You need to make up a registration, then it takes you diresctly to the pdf file.


_Modified by Old Dude GTI at 3:47 PM 1-4-2008_


----------



## blackwolfjetta (May 3, 2007)

*Re: I Believe I Found a Door Microswitch (Old Dude GTI)*

I did the Radio Shack switch about three months ago. I used a little super glue to hold it in place and then used jb kwik for a more permanent solution.


----------



## NY98M3 (Jan 25, 2005)

Anyone have any more info on this microswitch? Is there any mention of it in the Bently Manual?
Any help would be apprciated!


----------



## NY98M3 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (NY98M3)*

Tore down the door today. The first pic is of the inside of the door latch, I beleive this is the microswitch in question. The other 3 on the board were coated in a red type of compound. 
Any one know where I can get this switch?


----------

